# What's your response to JW's?



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I've just had a couple of Jehovah's Witnesses at my door - quite common for a Saturday morning. Both very polite "churchy" ladies who only stayed on my doorstep for a couple of minutes and left without any prompting from me. I usually just tell them the truth - that I have my own religion, that I'm not a christian and that they may certainly leave their literature but that I'm not interested in changing my religion. Just wondered how other people respond. They are a bit of a nuisance and sometimes I feel like I should get into a real debate with them (today I certainly don't have the time or the energy). We do get Mormons sometimes as well, though I usually have to get a bit ruder with them. It really annoys me that people want to convert me to their religion but the little old ladies that the JW's tend to send around tend to deflate me a bit (I'm sure that's deliberate).
Any thoughts?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I tell them that I have a church already, they ask which one, I tell them the United Church, and they become even more insistent on the need to save me. One nice old lady actually shuddered at the mention of my denomination. I COULD save time and lie, but this way is actually more fun, in a certain kind of way . And yes, the Mormons are also harder for me to get rid of than the JWs.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

A. Don't get into a debate, it will only encourage them to come back with more literature and different people. I made the mistake of engaging some nice ladies while working out of my house one time and our house became a JW target for some reason. 
B. I now respond with a short, firm, courteous (as possible) "We are not interested, thank you." and close the door. We don't get bothered much anymore. The two big dogs probably don't hurt much either. 
I don't really follow a religion per se. I don't mind that other people do; it is their business. I hate being preached to by anyone from any religion. What is this a crusade?


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Living in a very small town, virtually all of the JW door-to-door (sp?) are people I know fairly well – so I don't want' to be rude to them (some of them are very good neighbours) ~ however … over the years I have made it known that I do not welcome their religious visits, and they have learned to make a very short statement, leave me the latest "Watchtower" and leave – if they try to do anything more than that, I reiterate that I will not engage in religious discussion in the doorway, wish them good day and close the door. The Mormons have pretty much left this town alone, but they would get the same reception "No thank you, not interested." & close the door.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We live within a block of a Morman church and it seems to me that every new "trainee" uses our neighbourhood as a training ground.

When I answer the door and see it is them, I now simply close the door. It saves me listening to something I have heard a thousand times before and I don't insult them by saying how I really feel about them using me again and again for training. They always get the hint and go away.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

They came to my door looking for the woman who previous lived here... she's in an old age home now. The two seniors... church ladies in full length flowery dresses wanted to give me a magazine and I said "no thanks". They read a bible passage to me in these times of trouble... terrorism, natural disaster, etc, ... I stood there on my step above them with the screen door half open, me nodding my head and a look of awkwardness across my brow and thanked them when they were done and left.

This was about a month ago.

It only lasted a minute or so, but it was the most bizarre, awkward, weird social situation I've ever been in.

When I was young and lived in a small town, our neighbours down the road would phone everybody ahead of time to let them know that the JW were canvasing, in case we wanted to avoid them. Mom would then tell us to turn off the lights, television and go upstairs and not to make any noise or go to the windows or answer the door.

It was a fun game.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> I've just had a couple of Jehovah's Witnesses at my door - quite common for a Saturday morning. ... sometimes I feel like I should get into a real debate with them ...
> Any thoughts?


Debating will be purely for your own enjoyment. No-one can _win_ a debate about superstitions.



Hey, my signature kinda goes with this thread!



PS; Paul O'Keefe, I would have been really upset at having to turn off the TV to hide. I hope you didn't have to miss any of the important shows, like Hogan's Heroes, or Get Smart, or Gilligan's Island!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am in the same situation as Paul. The people that lived here 9 years ago are both dead, and I politely told these folks as such. This did not work. I politely tell them that I am Jewish, but this did not help, since they try to help me "see the one true light". Since I am not a confrontational person, last month when I answered the door, and stepped outside on the front steps, with the doxies inside going ballistic, I told them that I was a pseudo-Druid, and practiced dog sacrifices and was just about to undertake one of these rituals. I asked them that if they wanted to come in an watch, I would then have time to speak with them at length. They both slowly backed away and declined. I thanked them for coming and wished them well, all in a calm and friendly manner. My next door neighbor would yell at these folks in such a way as to bring people outside to see what the fuss was all about. That is one way, but I am respectful of what they are trying to do, and feel that my way is best to get across the message that I am really not interested, but doing it in a calm manner. Granted, I am not respectful to pseudo-Druids who would never sacrifice a doxie, but for this I apologize to any and all of you out there who practice this faith. Paix.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Answer your door naked and ask if they have arrived for the party.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vandave, this is a good way to get yourself arrested as well. Still, your name shall be taken off of the list.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

My mother is an Anglican minister, and of course, we had A LOT of JWs visit every Saturday morning for "debate".

She actually convinced a few to switch religions actually.

Being in High School at the time, if you were waking me out of bed at 9:00 in the morning, you got me in the door just wearing underwear. They never asked me any questions.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Back when I was in university, a couple of JWs knocked on my door, waking me from a sound sleep (I was working the midnight shift at the time). When I answered the door, they started their spiel, but I interrupted saying, "Sorry, I'm too weak to do this; I just gave blood."

The look on their faces was priceless!  They left me alone for about a year, at that point.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vandave said:


> Answer your door naked and ask if they have arrived for the party.










You mean like this?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Easy, this has always worked for me. I don't think I have had a single JW after I tried the following on them:

Grab a shovel and put on an old t-shirt with some blood smeared all over it. If you have a dog, get him/her to start growling when you answer the door. Ask the JW's if they are here to help bury their friend from last weeks visit?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Perhaps a tad extreme, but I will bet it works!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

That is a dilemma of witnessing. 
Does our rejection make them stronger in faith?
I have nothing against them but really, it's a cult. 
The JW's have strange interpretations of scripture.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

- Take all literature from them. Ask for more. Set up little stand in front of your house "Literature for sale. $1."

- Ask for their home address. Show up the next day with copy of "Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy." Try to convert them.

- Ask if they are bilingual. If not, say you only support bilingual religions. If they say yes, ask for them to only speak French, then keep yelling "What? I can't understand you. What?"

- Tell them that they seem a little old for Trick or Treating, and it's a little out of season, but so what, and hand them each a Tootsie Roll Pop.

- Tell them you are dyslexic, and can't read. If they offer to read it to you, tell them you are deaf. If they can sign, tell them you are blind. If they offer it in braille, tell them you have no sense of touch. If they offer it in smell-o-vision, steal the idea, market it, and make millions of dollars.

- Invite them in. Offer them tea. Keep referring to them as "Jim and Carol", your two cousins you haven't seen in ages. When they insist they are not Jim and Carol, tease them about the fact they have always been kidders. Ask about life on the farm.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> - Take all literature from them. Ask for more. Set up little stand in front of your house "Literature for sale. $1."
> 
> - Ask for their home address. Show up the next day with copy of "Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy." Try to convert them.
> 
> ...


 Hilarious ideas, guy! I've got some JWs in the family, and the debating was fun if only to seem them furrow their brows in a vain attempt at forming a thought (mangled Simpsons quote), but you're ideas are much better.
Strangely enough, some of the most back-stabbing petty and all round non-violently bad people I know are JWs. Although it's not a scientific survey, I wouldn't want to risk hanging around with that in the afterlife so I'd better celebrate birthdays and accept blood transfusions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have a feeling that I might be a bit too understanding and acceptable of these sorts of persons, certainly when compared to some of the suggestions you have provided.


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Before they even say 'Bonjour' I always ask them to buy chocolate bars for some school activities at 5$ each. They always say no, then I tell them I am sorry and I close the door. 

The delicate part not mentionned here is when members of your family (or spouse') become j.w. and have the nerves to corner you during family meetings.
I must say that I listen to what they have to say and gladly accept to read the WatchTower (or whatever) paper they give me.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

Last week end, saturday, I hear a knocking on the door. through the blinds I see two figures. "Damnit", I lift my self aweay from my studies prepared to tell the Morhova's witnesses that whatever denommination they reprisent I'mm a communist Athiest, and as such belive in the brrotherhood of mankind. I openn the door and see.

Two Muslim clerics, in robes, with their holy book.
I think "On no, not them too"
A moment of silence insued, as I didn;t know where to start, and they seemed just as surprised. 
"I think we may have the wrong home, is there a muslim family in this building"
I directed him to my next door neighhbors and returned to study.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Tell them you are a witch and will place a curse on them if they ever return.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

I Wonder why JW r the only christian group that we are allowed to defame..... ?

I mean a Jew or a Catholic would be crying and emailing the powers that be by now....

I would love to hear half of u say the same thing about gays and lesbians as u do about JW and see what the response would be....

Why cant we actually be the accepting people that we claim to be?

Parousia


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

We live in a small apartment building and very few get past the lobby so we've been lucky. That said, I'm constantly stopped in the street by folks with the Watchtower prominently displayed. I usually try to be polite and say no thanks. I hate that these folks, not just JW's but any of the religions feel they have to proselytize in order to get to 'heaven' (or what ever they believe). You have a belief... fine.... keep it to yourself. Nobody gave you the right to change peoples beliefs. 

My father-in-law in Regina used to answer the door with his very large Iguana perched on his shoulders. The people at the door usually took a step back, spun on their heels and headed for the safety of the streets.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

parousia said:


> Why cant we actually be the accepting people that we claim to be?


As long as they leave my doorbell alone, I am.

When they invade the privacy of my home, it changes the game. Leave me alone and I accept them. Try to convert me and I reject them. Simple as that.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

The last time a couple of JW's visited my door was a few years ago. I told them that the only reason I was talking to them was all thanks to the blood transfusions I had back in 1983. When they started to debate the point I said damn those transfusions and closed the door. 

The Mormons however I will gladly speak to. If it is really cold outside (for Mormons). Anything below double digits seems to be cold for most of 'em. I will invite them in to give their spiel and to warm up.

Did you know you can get these young folks to do chores if you ask.  IMO much nicer than JW's.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

parousia said:


> I Wonder why JW r the only christian group that we are allowed to defame..... ?
> 
> I mean a Jew or a Catholic would be crying and emailing the powers that be by now....
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I have never in my life been approached by a 'gay' or 'lesbian' who was trying to change my 'beliefs'. However I can't begin to count the amount of folks who, with good intentions, tried to 'win' me over to their side.

I understand it is part of the JW belief that they have to do their 'pioneering' before they die. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm not centreing out any particular group or religion... just those who believe it is their right to change peoples beliefs. Look to what has happened to the indigenous peoples of the world. People who have existed for thousands of years are suddenly heathens, heretics and devil worshipers.

Like I said... believe what ever you want....and until I ask you about it directly, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It is a lot simpler than you think to stop JW's from coming to your door. Simply tell them you do not want them or any others from approaching you or knocking on your door. You don't even have to explain anything, just tell them not to come again.

My partner found this out and they haven't knocked on his door again - they walk right past. He was polite with his request as well.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I am not respectful to pseudo-Druids who would never sacrifice a doxie, but for this I apologize to any and all of you out there who practice this faith.


Dr. G, pseudo-Druids worship small trimmed bushes...


And answering the door naked in perfectly acceptable - it is the privacy of your own home after all.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Greenman said:


> Are you serious? I have never in my life been approached by a 'gay' or 'lesbian' who was trying to change my 'beliefs'.


If a lesbian approaches me, and tries to persuade me, I'm always willing to listen.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

well i cant believe that u are serious.....

we (educated people) always proclaim how agreeable and open minded we are, how tolerant we are of other people and then we proclaim our prejudices against so and so.

i personally have been approached by many gay men asking for a date dinner etc. and I dont go around claiming 

"I hate gay men because they are trying to change me! "

"those damn ******* really bug men always trying to get me to turn ****"

if u cant see that mocking religions for there beliefs and then proclaiming that its because they are encroaching upon your beliefs then u are no better than any other biggot

biggots are biggots are racists are hate hate hate, thats really the underlying truth to these discussions.

Parousia


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

i've dealt with jw's and mormans in various manners. some of which include:

-opening the door in my underwear and a wifebeater, and speaking with a southern accent.
-opening the door while holding a machete/meat cleaver.
-opening the door and speaking jibberish when they question me.
-opening the door and shouting im jewish, now **** off.

i've done more, but meh.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Bigot" - big·ot - Pronunciation Key (bgt) n.
One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.

I assume the "biggots" you refer to are from Biggar, Saskatchewan are they?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

parousia said:


> we (educated people) always proclaim how agreeable and open minded we are, how tolerant we are of other people and then we proclaim our prejudices against so and so.


Ok, I admit it. I'm MOSTLY open-minded. Anybody who proclaims that they have no prejudices is either a liar or delusional. We all have prejudices.



parousia said:


> i personally have been approached by many gay men asking for a date dinner


Humans naturally desire companionship. Humans don't naturally feel the desire to convert others to their religion. And might I add, you must be quite cute to be approached often.



parousia said:


> if u cant see that mocking religions for there beliefs and then proclaiming that its because they are encroaching upon your beliefs then u are no better than any other biggot


I couldn't care less about their religious beliefs. Personally, it's the methodology they use to convert people to their way of life that irks me. I have no problems with Jews, Muslims, or Catholics (ok, maybe one or two problems with them, but that's a different thread). The reason?

They don't knock on my door and waste my time.

They don't keep badgering me about the fact that my beliefs are wrong, and theirs are right.

I get a sense that that is the complaint of most of the people in this thread.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

When they knock at my door I invite them in to snort a few lines of cocaine. No one has ever come in. 

I don't give a hoot what religion you are just keep it to yourself and don't bother me with the fairy tales.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

parousia said:


> well i cant believe that u are serious.....
> 
> we (educated people) always proclaim how agreeable and open minded we are, how tolerant we are of other people and then we proclaim our prejudices against so and so.
> 
> ...


Now I know where you're coming from... as an 'educated person' if you took the time to read what I said and not what you believe I said...

I don't give a toss what you believe or don't believe. I will very politely decline any invitation to discuss what ever god you believe in. I'm simply not interested in your religion be it Mormon, Jew, Catholic, Baptist Muslim ... whatever, if you're trying to change my beliefs. If you wanted to discuss the history or philosophy of a particular set of beliefs - fine. Preach the 'word' and I'm out of here.

BTW.... if you're being approached by a lot of gay men - accept the compliment. You're no doubt an attractive man. If you believe 'they' are trying to 'turn' you into a homosexual.... you've got it all wrong.


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

DR G 
I am so upset that you would do that. I hope the doxie"s dont need therapy Please Please tell me they did not hear you say that. I know that bear the dog(my pet/child ) understands everything i say . He would need hours of intense napping and a few tim-bits to get over something like that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

When Mormons or JWs come knocking, I just tell them I'm an atheist. They leave.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter Sensei, I have to admit that I only tried this once. My wife was horrified that I would even joke about such an act of torture, especially with me being a pacifist. Still, as I have said, I guess I am far too understanding and respectful of such people when they come to my door. I know they mean me no harm, and my one act of implied "verbal violence" was at a moment when I was deep in thought over a paper I was writing, and they kept ringing the doorbell and knocking, which set off the doxies. Still, we have never been disturbed since that one time. 

Peter, doxies are tough, loyal and willing to die for the cause. The motto of most dachshund breeders for their doxies is "Potius Mori Quam Foedar" - Death Before Dishonor. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Oddly enough, I've yet to see a JW come to our door since moving to Quebec 6 years ago. In New Brunswick, however, they would show up at least once a year... usually all it would take would be a "Thanks, but no thanks" and that would be that. Personally, I don't think people should be selling religion door-to-door (how tacky is that?) But that's just me. Why not buy commercial time on T.V. like the Church of Jesus Christ and Latter Day Saints?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Funniest thing I ever saw was one summer day, my ex-husband had just returned from his annual trip to the bike rally at Sturgis, SD ("Hey Mable, look at the swimsuit on that woman! No wait a minute, she's nooooooot weeeaaaaarrrrrringgg aaaaaa swimmmmmssuuuuuuiiiiiiitttttt!! Holy Cow!!)

The ex was a trucker and dressed the part, but when he rode his big Harley, he REALLY looked the part.

Anyway, my house was on his way into town so he stopped for coffee and to tell me about his trip. Just then the doorbell rang and my young son went to the door. After several minutes, it dawned on us that Sean was having difficulty getting rid of whoever was at the door.

Bill got up and swaggered to the door with his long, wind-blown hair streaming and his beard sticking out in all directions. His leather chaps made a swooshing sound as he walked and his vest studded with years of Sturgis pins and patches added to the picture of a truly wild man.

"Can I help you?" he asked mildy.

They nearly tripped over each other as they tried to get off the front stoop. We never had another Saturday morning visit as long as we lived in that house.

Makes me sad, Bill has taken his last ride, and I guess I still miss hims sometimes.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

Dr G 
Accepted and understood
Bear the dog also forgives you
Peter Sensei


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

parousia said:


> I Wonder why JW r the only christian group that we are allowed to defame..... ?
> 
> I mean a Jew or a Catholic would be crying and emailing the powers that be by now....
> 
> ...


It's kind of questionable if they qualify as Christians, if you take the time to look at their actual theology. The JW faith is called Russelism. Lots of stuff on the Web.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Oddly enough, I've yet to see a JW come to our door since moving to Quebec 6 years ago. In New Brunswick, however, they would show up at least once a year... usually all it would take would be a "Thanks, but no thanks" and that would be that. Personally, I don't think people should be selling religion door-to-door (how tacky is that?) But that's just me. Why not buy commercial time on T.V. like the Church of Jesus Christ and Latter Day Saints?


That's Church of Jesus Christ <font color="red">of</font> Latter Day Saints. The official name of the Mormon Church, or at least its biggest faction.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

I ask them "why doesn't the Kingdom Hall have any windows, what are you hiding?"

That always made me curious, why don't they have windows?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, I still don't see this as inflicting overt hurt/harm upon me as a person. You may feel that I am going to hell because I still use an iBook, or that I don't have an iPod. Try as you might, I won't upgrade to Tiger, or get an iPod..............but you keep coming back and trying to get me to "see the light". Still, you are doing this is a kindly manner, and so, I won't slam the door in your face. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I think us mac users should think of our own mac evangelism as entertain this topic. Do we piss off the M$ infidels to this extent when we try to convert them?

____

Now back to the topic.

I think anyone has the right to go about promoting their religion peacefully and without harm to others. It can be annoying but I respect their right to communicate. However, I in turn expect others to respect my right to privacy and not to be bothered.

A simple polite, "no thanks" should be enough. If they or their collegues return again leave a stonger message that you don't want to be bothered by their organization again.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Gerbill said:


> It's kind of questionable if they qualify as Christians, if you take the time to look at their actual theology. The JW faith is called Russelism. Lots of stuff on the Web.


Technically, they aren't seen as Christians by the Catholic and Protestant churches, because they don't believe in the Holy Trinity.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

parousia said:


> I Wonder why JW r the only christian group that we are allowed to defame..... ?
> 
> I mean a Jew or a Catholic would be crying and emailing the powers that be by now....


Perhaps I was not reading the above posts so closely, but it seems to me that the criticism is not of the religious beliefs or practices of Jehovah's Witnesses, per se, but of people who come to your house to prosetlyze. I personally find efforts to prosetlyze offensive and bigoted and warranting of criticism. This is more than simply pestering people to buy magazines or a vacuum cleaner.

Consider this perspective. I have never lived in a house that did not have a mezuzah on the doorpost. Anyone at my front door can see that practising Jews live here. My current neighbourhood is substantially Jewish and Italian Catholic. So, prosetlyzers come to my neighbourhood, with its obvious demographics, walk up to my door, see my mezuzah and decide they are going to try, today, to convert some Jews. 

Keep in mind that, aside from our numbers being reduced throughout our history by murder - culminating, but not restricted to, half of our population being murdered in the Holocaust -there is also a long history of Jews being forced to convert to Christianity by the Spanish, the Crusaders, etc. Jews revile prosetlyzing.

Even without our history, however, I view prosetlyzers who try to convert people from other beliefs as bigots. I have never been impolite, but I have told them that I think their practice is offensive and that showing up on a Jewish doorstep with their minds on converting my family demonstrates that they disrespect our religion and our beliefs. My private thoughts are more harsh.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

nxnw, I see your post. I also have a mezuzah on the front doorpost. However, most people here in St.John's haven't a clue what it is, and I don't mind explaining to them its significance, why it is there, why it is tilted slightly, etc. Education is my game, so to speak.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Interesting viewpoint. However, proselytizers are not bigots. Christianity, Islam, and Buddhism would not even exist today if not for proselytizing. Jesus' own teachings mandate spreading the Gospel as an integral part of the faith.

I don't view door-to-door preachers any differently than vacuum salesmen or telemarketers. They are an annoyance, but that is all.

By the way, are Christmas Carolers bigots, too?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lpkmckenna, I am far kinder to "door-to-door preachers" then I am to telemarketers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

lpkmckenna said:


> Interesting viewpoint. However, proselytizers are not bigots.


Well, someone approaches my to join their church and says (either expressly or by necessary implication), that my own religious beliefs are inferior, wrong, misguided or worse. That constitutes intolerance of those who have different religious beliefs and is a dictionary definition of bigotry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, I have never had this sort of experience with anyone who came to my door wanting to "save me". They have always been friendly and polite, and not pushy. The only time I was rude was when they caught me at a bad moment, and I used the doxies barking madly as my "excuse". I guess since I don't push any religion on anyone else, and I am good natured, I figure that I am an easy target in your opinion. Or, maybe I am headed for hell. Still, until someone puts their foot in my door to prevent me from saying "No thank you" and closing the door, I guess I don't mind their attempts to save my soul.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I shall ask them this question, although I don't really want to get into a long, drawn out discussion on the topic.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I rarely find much entertainment value in shooting fish-in-a-barrel, so I try to avoid arguing with religious proselytizers or creationists (I make an exception for Jesuits, who can usually make fairly cogent arguments), but I have had a couple of door-step discussions with the JWs.

My stance is generally of this nature: they think my soul is in danger, and I think they're mentally ill. Thus, we're both trying to help, but we both think that it's the other one, and not us that needs help. I get this clear with them to start with: I appreciate their intent, but I insist that they must appreciate my intent as well, and respect that my only interest in the conversation is in trying to re-boot their ability to think rationally. If they'll concede to let me show them how their beliefs are irrational, I'll concede to hear their 'message' if I have time.

Then I let them present some of their memes. After a few minutes I can usually get them to let me speak, and I will try to make the point that none of what they're saying can be rationally supported. They usually make some appeals to the Bible or, to the fact that many other people believe the same sort of nonsense. I point out that none of that makes any difference to the fact that their beliefs are completely irrational. While they may choose to believe in a magical sky-daddy, they have to admit that such a belief is irrational, and that it is therefore unreasonable to expect someone else to believe it. I usually use the analogy that, no matter how fervently I believe or profess my belief in the invisible dragon that lives in my garage, I can't expect other people to believe it just because I say so, or because I have an old book that says so.

After one such session, the younger of the two witnesses that had arrived on my doorstep got into a fairly heated argument with his elder, and was hauled off, presumably for further indoctrination, as he was showing signs of independent thought (a serious sin, I'm told). I hope the kid held-out and made a break for it at some point.

Cheers.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Cameo said:


> It is a lot simpler than you think to stop JW's from coming to your door. Simply tell them you do not want them or any others from approaching you or knocking on your door. You don't even have to explain anything, just tell them not to come again.
> 
> My partner found this out and they haven't knocked on his door again - they walk right past. He was polite with his request as well.



As one of Jehovah's Witnesses it's been interesting reading this thread. All I can say is that Cameo is right. If we are told not to call, the house is marked as a "Do not call"... But I guess going to extremes to make sure we don't call again is more fun for some of you??? 

Just one question, for those of you who "glady take a copy of the watchtower" do you actually read it? Just curious


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kevs, I actually do take the Watchtower and read it, although I do not accept much of the text in this publication. I am usually friendly to most who come to my door. I tell those who want to "save my soul" or "help me to see the light" that I am Jewish. Then I wish them a good day and quietly close the door.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Best segue to a Mac topic from "Everything Else" I've seen today. Although I disagree: these people want you to burn in hell for eternity if you don't convert. They really *believe* that you will. That doesn't make their feelings anything but delusional, but they are real feelings nonetheless.



Actually we don't believe in Hell fire at all... it's not a biblical teaching, but rather a teaching of Man.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have no problem with anyone having the right to believe what they will or practice any religion.

But I draw the line at them assuming my home is fair game for their attempts at conversion.

Taking out an ad in the local paper and inviting people to attend their church to learn more and staying off other people's doorsteps would be a better option.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

When Mormons ask if I would like to here their testimony, I just reply 'Only if you will listen to mine.'

For JWs I just say that I find it unenlightened for anyone to believe in an 'external' being that is all powerful.

If I would actually state what I believe they would spit at me and curse the ground I walk on.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I think the world have become such a busy place that people home's have really become their haven/sanctuary and those who wish to "promote" their religion, sell something or solicite simply become an annoyance that "invades" our "haven/sanctuary". Soliciting phone calls are the same issue. We would rather research and actively search out what we want to have/believe in and do not wish to have others "push" anything onto us.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Cameo said:


> I think the world have become such a busy place that people home's have really become their haven/sanctuary and those who wish to "promote" their religion, sell something or solicite simply become an annoyance that "invades" our "haven/sanctuary". Soliciting phone calls are the same issue. We would rather research and actively search out what we want to have/believe in and do not wish to have others "push" anything onto us.



I can understand that Cameo, personally I don't answer the door if i'm not expecting anyone and I screen calls after 7pm. For me that solves any invasion of my haven.

But I don't see how sharing with people a bit of information that might possibly help them in life is pushing anything. I'm simply presenting information, and if people want to listen great, if not that's fine too, it's thier choice and I move along to the next person, no hard feelings. If my belief is challenged then of course I will defend my belief. But I don't push anything, and the majority of JW's don't push it, we present a scriptural thought and let the person on the other side of the door have the option to learn more.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry for the word push........I put it in "'s because I couldn't think of another word for it at the time.........there is nothing wrong with sharing information - I am just trying to point out what I believe is the majority's issue with people coming to their door - I am not trying to offend - I am fairly open minded I believe and I make up my mind about people as to how they treat me. 
I don't care wat religion, race or colour they are..........I don't have any problems with "people of colour" (I do not know the politically correct term here) marrying white people etc. I don't believe that the colour of the skin makes the person. We all bleed. We all love, hate, weep, laugh.
Since I don't care to be bothered at home I would simply request that people don't call on me at home.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Just look through the peephole, or the window, or whatever. If you don't recognise the person don't open the door.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I grew up in a family that was JW and it was pretty horrendous experience. Getting 'away' as a teenager I was shunned from family and friends the whole thing was very ridiculous. I am suspicious of any group that does that sort of thing, and I dislike being expected to discuss anything at my door. There's a big difference to me between spirituality and religion, and I think a great deal of our world's troubles stem from groups of people who feel their way is the right way, and the rest are doomed to some sort of something, er, bad.

So I don't tend to answer any knocks at my door on weekend mornings.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> I told them that I was a pseudo-Druid, and practiced dog sacrifices and was just about to undertake one of these rituals. I asked them that if they wanted to come in an watch, I would then have time to speak with them at length. They both slowly backed away and declined.


  :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

groovetube said:


> I grew up in a family that was JW and it was pretty horrendous experience. Getting 'away' as a teenager I was shunned from family and friends the whole thing was very ridiculous. I am suspicious of any group that does that sort of thing, and I dislike being expected to discuss anything at my door. There's a big difference to me between spirituality and religion, and I think a great deal of our world's troubles stem from groups of people who feel their way is the right way, and the rest are doomed to some sort of something, er, bad.
> 
> So I don't tend to answer any knocks at my door on weekend mornings.



I too was raised a JW, i'm sorry you had such a bad expereince, but I would like others to know that this is not the norm. Almost all of my close friends were raised as JW's and they have no complaints.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I had many in my family, and the experiences were, at best, not good.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

As my friend MLeh pointed out:

15. Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter, when they come at you rapidly.

from this thread seems pertinent here...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I too was raised a JW, i'm sorry you had such a bad expereince, but I would like others to know that this is not the norm. Almost all of my close friends were raised as JW's and they have no complaints.


I'd bet none of them tried to leave...


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Myradon said:


> Last week end, saturday, I hear a knocking on the door. through the blinds I see two figures. "Damnit", I lift my self aweay from my studies prepared to tell the Morhova's witnesses that whatever denommination they reprisent I'mm a communist Athiest, and as such belive in the brrotherhood of mankind. I openn the door and see.
> 
> Two Muslim clerics, in robes, with their holy book.
> I think "On no, not them too"
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What I don't understand is why they think they have the right to march down residential streets ringing doorbells?

Maybe we should knock on their church (or is that hall?) doors during their private service time?

Yeah, let's do that and see how they like it!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

JW's yet another reason to buy the Rottweiller I always wanted 

Laterz


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I think JWs are a pain too, but I won't be too rude to them or deny them the right to knock on doors because of what I know about history - they were persecuted outrageously in the mid-20th Century in Quebec by the crypto-fascist governments of the time, at the behest of the Catholic Church. In Nazi Germany, they were often murdered in concentration camps during the same era. 

If they have that kind of people as enemies, then I'm their friend, at least to the extent of not being rude.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Well I wouldn't sic dogs on them either. They are friendly and are honest people. I just dislike how they treat their young people when they make other decisions in life.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

groovetube said:


> Well I wouldn't sic dogs on them either. They are friendly and are honest people. I just dislike how they treat their young people when they make other decisions in life.


I would never sic a dog on a fellow human being but just the look of a big Rottweiller standing behind a screen door should be more than enough to get rid of anybody that comes needlessly knocking at the door.

Laterz


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Back home in Barbados we have many many JWs. You can hear them coming from far away since all the dogs bark like mad. When they finally reach our place usually my Mom let's the dogs out and says to them that they are free to come upstairs and talk if they can get through the yard without being eaten by a rather large Irish Setter, a Daschand and a little Pomeranian. After 30-somthing years so far none of them have even attempted it no matter what dogs we have


----------

